# CHOPPER LOOK WHAT I GOT!



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

It has been way too long of a wait, but today it happened. Preliminary info has the Canada Goose being banded in North Dakota 07/01/2005.

[siteimg]5535[/siteimg]

A pair came in and I dumped the first one and hit the second one hard. I watched the bird sail for about three quaters of a mile. Went over and looked for it and saw one lone goose get up and fly off. I am not totally sure if that was the one, but I am fairly positive it was. I sure hated to see this happen too, because of the chance of that one being banded also.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

congrats man!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Way To go Jeff!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All that calling practice is paying off, your attracting the banded ones


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Madison said:


> All that calling practice is paying off, your attracting the banded ones.


Dido! 8)


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice job Jeff, now wipe that grin of your face because I know it is still there. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Nice job Jeff, now wipe that grin of your face because I know it is still there. :lol:


Give him a grace day.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I received my information certificate today. The info goes as follows: 
BANDING DATA
Species: Canada Goose
Band Number: 0978-967XX
Sex: Male
Banded: 07/01/2005
Age of Bird: Was too young to fly when banded in 2005.
Location: Coleharbor, North Dakota
Bander: Mr. Craig Hultberg, Audubon, NWR, RR1 Coleharbor, ND 58531

ENCOUNTER DATA
Location: Band Field X.X miles XX of XXXXXXXXXXXXX, North Dakota
Encountered: 11/11/2006

Sorry about the X's, but two bands out of this field in less than a year.  Somethings are just better left unknown.  
When sending in the info from a banded bird, I would highly suggest using the web site: www.pwrc.usgs.gov/bbl. It only took eight days to receive the information using this site. But I did call it in too, so maybe it was a combination of both for being, what I thought, a quick reply.

Thanks
Ima870man


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow that is fast. I just got mine back yesterday, from a hunt on Sept. 19.


----------

